# ICD 10 - Corneal Abrasion WITH FB



## stacbartNUC@gmail.com (Oct 21, 2015)

All crosswalks for ICD 9 corneal abrasion convert to codes that indicate NO FB.

Can someone advise what ICD 10 code (s) would be applicable to patient 
with corneal abrasion WITH foreign body ?  

Thank you, 

Stacy


----------



## briansmith99 (Oct 21, 2015)

Looks like the excludes 1 message for that section is pointing towards T15 which lists the foreign body with the mention of abrasion dropped.  The only other option I see would depend on how the injury is documented and that would be S05.5 Penetrating Wound with foreign body of eyeball.  But like they say... that depends on your documentation.  Is the wound truly penetrating or is it just a surface abrasion?

Hope that helps!


----------



## Cheezum51 (Oct 26, 2015)

Since the foreign body is the more serious of the conditions seen, I would probably use the appropriate T15 code. The abrasion is due to the foreign body's presence in the eye.


----------

